# Smith Manoeuvre-savvy tax accounts in the GTA?



## lowent (Oct 1, 2009)

I am currently looking to arrange a Smith Manoeuvre. Does anybody know any tax accountants in the GTA area that are familiar with this type of arrangement?

Thanks in advance.


----------

